# Miscarriages



## newlife (Jun 12, 2004)

I would like to ask a few questions if it is okay. How far along were you when you miscarried? What do you think or know was the cause? Do you know if anything you did contributed?

I know this is painful to talk about so if ya'll would rather not answer, I completely understand.


----------



## Mom2baldie (Oct 29, 2002)

I dont mind talking about my miscarriage... I had one last Sept. 03. We found out by sonogram after spotting that the baby stopped developing at 9 weeks, but I didnt actually miscarry the baby until 3.5 weeks later at 12.5 weeks.

I dont know why mine happened, but the stats show that something like 15-25% of pregnancies end in miscarriage, many of them before the mom even knows she is pregnant. I have also read that the 2 most common causes of miscarriage are chromosomal abnormalities and/or low progesterone.

Its not usually the moms fault (unless there was a situation where the mom was doing lots of drugs or something like that, I guess) but that doesnt really make anyone feel any better about it when it happens to them, I dont think. I know it certainly didnt make me feel any better...


----------



## newlife (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

My very first pregnancy ended in a miscarriage. I began bleeding at 8 weeks. I had a blighted ovum, so basically there was no actual baby, just an empty sac.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

and each was at a different time and was different. Ugg, the last one I had was nasty and long bleeding afterwards, like forever it seemed. Lots of gross clots and really yuck. I am desensitized to misscarriage due to it happening to me a lot but this last time I think God knew I could not handle anymore babies and I do not feel bad about it. I really do not want anymore babies, at least I think not. I do not want to think about it, I just want to block it off. Ugg.


----------



## Vanyalos (Oct 22, 2003)

I had a miscarriage last month.

I was almost 11 weeks into my pregnancy. I started having some very light bleeding which would come in the evening and disappear during the day only to show up again in the evening. That went on for two days before we had an u/s which revealed an empty sac with some fragments in it. I went in the next day and had a D&C ( felt this was better for me emotionally ).

We're unsure as to why I miscarried. The 'baby' either died very early on or I had a blighted ovum. We were supposed to get results back from the hospital as they were going to run tests on whatever tissue they removed from my D&C but haven't heard anything as of yet.

I'm pretty certain that nothing I did contributed to it. It's just something that happens and often there is no reason for it. Although at the time I thought it was my fault and didn't like hearing that it was just 'something that happens'.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

My first loss was between 6 and 8 weeks. We don't know why. It was a pretty peaceful m/c. It took 60 days for af to return and 30 days for my pregnancy symptoms to go away. I had a severe drop in milk supply (I had a 6 month old at the time) and the day that my milk surged the symptoms went away.

My second loss was at about 5 weeks. My period was only 9 days late when I m/c'ed. Again, we don't know why.

I spot/bleed with all my pregnancies. With my last pg, Bryce, I even started passing clots at about 15 weeks. But I carried him to term and he is now almost 5 months old!!

Most womeon never know why it happens.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

Mine were in Nov 99 at 9.5weeks and Mar 00 at 7.5weeks, I also had a chemical pregnancy between them in Jan 00. My 2nd was a blighted ovum so it would have happened anyhow but mine are caused by me having sex, it causes me to go into contractions & when I get further in pregnancy I go into preterm labour.


----------



## AbisMom (Feb 9, 2004)

Mine wasn't exactly a miscarriage, I had an ectopic pregnancy that was in the uterus, just too far up to develop without tearing my uterus. I had to have surgery, and never saw any of the results of tests the hospital had run, but did get the opportunity to see the rapid little heartbeat (I was about 8 weeks) just before they told me what was going on. I know that there was nothing that I could have done to prevent it, and that it didn't happen because of anything that I had done, but that didn't make it any easier.

HTH,

Christina








dh Christopher







,







2/00, dd Abigail







4/01


----------



## gonnabeamom (Sep 15, 2003)

I've had 3 m/c. The first I didn't know I was pregnant, and it's presumed to have been a first trimester m/c with chromosonal anomalies-in other words the random chance that when putting together a human, not everything goes right.

The second was in January at 7 weeks or so. I had very little bleeding, and didn't believe I had m/c until the next week when it was confirmed by HCG tests.

The most recent, the I was 9 weeks, and the baby was 7 weeks size with no hb. We had a D&C.

It seems that I probably have a progesterone problem, and the last m/c may have been preventable if I had been taking supplementary progesterone. I don't dwell on that because it would drive me crazy if I did. For once I have the wisdom to recognize what I can't change.


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

I've had 3 miscarriages as well. I've been diagnosed with a couple problems as a result of my losses. The first being antiphosolipid syndrome which causes clots in the placenta and uterine growth restriction. It would also appear I have VERY low progesterone. I am currently on 200mg 4x day and my progesterone is only at 23, however, all is well at the moment.
My first I knew there was a problem when all my symptoms disappeared over night. The second was basically a chemical pregnancy, I was only a few days late. The last one, I went in for a second routine ultrasound and had a feeling as soon as I layed down. I was 10 weeks but the baby had stopped at 7.5 weeks.


----------

